# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ερωτήσεις για παραδείσια πτηνά

## rick

Γειά σας

Έχω δυο παραδείσια πτηνά τα οποία έχουν γεννήσει 2 μικρά πριν απο λίγες μέρες.

Έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις παρακαλώ:

1. Τα μικρά είναι περίπου 2 εβδομάδων, και έχουν βγάλει ήδη πτέρωμα.
Τους έχω καλαθωτή φωλιά 
Επίσης, τα μικρά βρίσκονται συνεχώς στο πάτο του κλουβιού πλέον.
Αν τα πιάσω και τα ξαναβάλω μέσα στη φωλιά πειράζει; Μηπως μετά τα διώξουν οι γονείς τους αν τα αγγίξω;
Επίσης, επ'ευκαιρία, τη φωλιά να τη βγάλω λιγο να τη καθαρίσω απο τις κουτσουλιές, κάνει;


2. Έχω διαβάσει ότι η άμμος χρειάζεται για τα πτηνά.
Έχω αγοράσει την παρακάτω: 
Πως να τη δίνω στα πουλιά;
Στο petshop μου είπαν να τη βάζω στο πάτο του κλουβιού.
Όμως, αν το βάλω εκεί, δηλ. μέσα στο συρταράκι (κάτω απο τη σχάρα)
τότε μέσα στην άμμο μαζεύονται και οι ακαθαρσίες τους.
Μήπως να τους τη δίνω με άλλο τρόπο; 


3. Υπάρχει ήδη άλλο ένα μικρό παραδεισάκι 2.5 μηνων απο προηγούμενη γέννα.
Προχθές ξέφυγε απο το κλουβι,
και στη προσπάθεια του να πετάξει, δυστυχώς τράκαρε στη τζαμόπορτα.
Απο χθες το βλέπω να μην ανοίγει καλά τα μάτια του, ιδιαίτερα το ένα.
Επίσης, είναι λίγο με το φτέρωμα φουσκωμένο. 
Παρόλα αυτά βλέπω ότι τσιμπολογάει τα σποράκια (τσαμπί -απο το petshop-) που του έχω στο πάτο του κλουβιού.
Άραγε έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;




Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Κωστα!

1) Τα μωρα συνηθως καθονται στο πατο, δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο, βαλε ομως χαμηλα μια πατηθρα, σε περιπτωση που θελουν να ξαναμπουν!

2) Την αμμο μπορεις να τους βαζεις λιγο σε ταιστρα ή αυγοθηκη και εισαι οκ!

3) Βαλε φωτογραφιες του πουλιου στα ματια στην καταλληλη ενοτητα και θα σου απαντησουν αλλοι πιο εμπειροι!

----------


## rick

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.

Κάτι ακόμη σχετικά με τη φωλιά:
εκτός απο την πατήθρα,
να τη βάλω και τη φωλιά χαμηλότερα, ή στη παλιά της θέση;


ΥΓ. Δυστυχώς το αρρωστούλι εκείνο πέθανε σήμερα...  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπαμαι για το πουλακι...  :winky: 
Οχι μην μετακινησεις την φωλια.....

----------


## jk21

το ατυχο πουλακι μαλλον ειχε εσωτερικη αιμοραγια ...

τα μικρα αν δεν τσιμπανε απο τον πατο ,δεν πειραζει να ειναι και εκει .προσεξε να μην το κανουν .εχει σχαρα κατω το κλουβι; οι γονεις ταιζουν κανονικα;

----------


## rick

> εχει σχαρα κατω το κλουβι; οι γονεις ταιζουν κανονικα;


Ναι, έχει σχάρα, κανονικά.
Και, ναι, οι γονεις τα ταιζουν κανονικά - είναι μαζι τους το περισσοτερο χρόνο.

Να πω επίσης, οτι τη φωλιά την έχω πλύνει,
εχω αφαιρέσει το παλίο νήμα με το οποίο την είχαν φτιάξει (δεν έχω βάλει στο κλουβί νέο υλικό/νήμα για φωλιά),
και έχω βάλει μόνο τσόχα στο πάτο της.
Παρατηρώ ότι οι γονείς δεν μπαίνουν καθόλου πλέον στη φωλιά.
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό; Ή μήπως να τη βγάλω τη φωλιά τελείως απο το κλουβί;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν θες να τα σταματησεις να ξαναζευγαρωσουν ,θα ελεγα να την αφησεις εκει

----------


## rick

Ok. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Chopper

Στα παραδείσια απ όσο έχω διαβάσει νομίζω και φωλιά να μην έχεις αυτά θα ζευγαρώσουν και θα τα κάνουν τα αυγά στον πάτο του κλουβιού.
Τουλάχιστον εμένα όταν δέν είχα βάλει φωλιά μου το κανε στον πάτο.

----------


## mpen

> Λυπαμαι για το πουλακι... 
> Οχι μην μετακινησεις την φωλια.....


πως μπορω να μιλησω μαζι σου ;

----------


## maria billis

καλησπέρα μου δώσανε ένα πουλάκι θηλυκό άλλα αυτό κελαηδάει συνεχεία υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι αρσενικό?

----------

